# Traps and other supplies



## carloracer1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

If anyone has a good amount of traps or supplies that they want to sell i my buy some. I am just starting and i want to trap **** and mink. Plus If anyone has any tips on how to get started im all for them ! I need help on how to catch either of these animals. i have some big ***** around here and i want to catch them and make some nice fur. The most i want to spend is $150.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would recomend a 220 for the **** and a 120 or 1 1/2 for the mink i personally dont like to trap ***** with footholds because they chew their feet off if you cant drown um just whatever you do DONT buy dukes they may be cheaper but you get what you pay for


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Being you're new to trapping, personally I'd rather see you use some #1.5 footholds. Without any experience, setting 220's could lead to a situation that could cause you some problems. The neighbors free-roaming cat or dog could be released from a foothold.

We have a 24 hour check here, and I don't have problems with **** chewing. So even if you aren't required, I'd run traps daily anyway. A catch in a trap is just preventing the next one.

Do you currently have any traps? Are you a minor, and have cleared this (trapping) with your parents? Have you looked into any Trapper Education classes theough your State Trapping Association?

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

smitty does have a good point about the 220s if you dont no what your doing or buy dukes your gunna end up with a broken arm i had a duke 220 that my grandson got for x mas and was showing him how to set it did the same with any other trap i would set and all of a sudden SNAP and it was lached around my hand the safeties fell off without me taking um off so be careful if you use the conibears


----------



## carloracer1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah i am 16 and i've only used some victors laying around buy they were used for rats and i never got them back.. i will have to look around to see if there is any local trapping sessions going on im my area.i'll look around for some 1.5's thanks alot guys and thanks in advanced


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

carloracer1987 said:


> yeah i am 16 and i've only used some victors laying around buy they were used for rats and i never got them back..


You loaned them out & the borrower never returned them?

Smitty


----------



## carloracer1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah there was only two and they were small and rusty. if i needed them back i can go get them but they are pretty much worthless...


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I second the 1.5. A great trap for **** and mink.



trapper_2 said:


> i personally dont like to trap ***** with footholds because they chew their feet off if you cant drown um


SOMETIMES **** will chew the part of the foot under the jaws and pull out.


----------

